# What is a good, affordable Nikon F or Z Mount, wide-angle, constant aperture, zoom lens for a full-frame camera?



## iKokomo (Mar 12, 2022)

I am looking for an affordable wide-angle, constant aperture, zoom lens for my Nikon Z6. I have the FTZ adapter.  I am looking for the following in the lens: 

1. Constant Aperture (2.8 or 4)
2. Ability to autofocus with FTZ (not a Screw drive autofocus)
3. Not too expensive (I am a portrait photographer, but I would love to play around with architecture and landscape photos, so the quality does not have to be amazing.)

Thank you for your help!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Mar 12, 2022)

-
The hiccup here is cheap and constant aperture — which is
a pro lens feature. There is also a difference in price between
ƒ2,8 and ƒ4. Possibly look at a local used market.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 12, 2022)

Where are you located?  In the US, you can look at used lenses at places like Adorama, B&H, and KEH.  In Canada, try Henry's.


----------

